# What Ever happend to Ricky Steamboat??



## ace (Oct 10, 2002)

I heard he quit Wrestling to
Be with his Famaly.


But whats he up to these day's


:boing1:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2002)

Ricky quit a while back, but has always said he's got 1 last match in him...and that his prefered opponent is longtime friend Ric Flair.  Both men have got thru 60, 90 and even a 2 hour long match together...their 90 minute draw is a match of the year quality event.

Rickys recently resurfaced in one of the regionals as a heel commisioner type I heard, but haven't had a chance to check it out.


----------



## Shinobi (Jan 26, 2003)

*Bump* Ricky was in NWA-TNA as the heel Commissioner.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

who was the ultimo dragon??


----------



## ace (Apr 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *who was the ultimo dragon?? *



His Name is Yoshihiro Asai
& he is an Awsome Pro Wrestler & Martial Artist.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 28, 2003)

thanks

is he retired now?


----------



## ace (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *thanks
> 
> is he retired now? *




Yes as far as performing him Self.
But he dose have his own Gym in Japan


----------

